# Really Fat Rasbora Plz Help!!



## omidod (Feb 25, 2012)

my rasbora has a MAJOR stomach bulge. I dont have a camera on me, but its been here 4 a few days (around 4) and it is acting normal but GETTING BIGGER. it looks like the fish you get first if you google images "pregnant harlequin rasbora" without quotes. PLZ HELP I DONT WUNT IT 2 DIE!!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Without a pic its hard to say if its too fat or what. My harleys are rotund too. If your worried, fast the tank for a few days.


----------



## omidod (Feb 25, 2012)

If u didnt get my PM, the pictures are listed under keyword "fatrasbora"
PLZ HELP PLZ HE IS STILL FAAT AND NOT GETTING THIINER!!!!


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

If it is a sudden thing, I would say it is a condition called Dropsy. There is not much you can do about it. But the best course of action would be isolate the fish if you can, increase the aquarium salt to medication level, and treat the water with melafix according to the directions on the bottle. Those things may help his chances of getting through this.


----------

